# Need Some Advice



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a 75 gallon tank with the following:

4 Metriaclima callainos 'Cobalt Blue' (2M / 2F)
5 Labidochromis caeruleus 'Electric Yellow' (M to F ratio ?)
4 Iodotropheus sprengerae 'Rusty' (2M / 2F)
7 Cynotilapia afra 'Cobue' (2M / 5F)
1 Red Empress (M)
1 Ruby Red
1 New Yellow Regal
1 Malawi squeaker

I lost a yellow lab recently from what I can only assume was starvation. The fish just stopped eating and seem to find no interest in food. It would always hang out on the outskirts of the tank and would avoid the group. Now it seems another lab is showing the same symptoms.

Any advice is helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Usually that behavior is caused by stress or internal parasites (worms). If he tries to scratch on rocks then is worms. I tend to use metro as treatement. I am sure that others can give you great advices as well.



vrodolfo said:


> I have a 75 gallon tank with the following:
> 
> 4 Metriaclima callainos 'Cobalt Blue' (2M / 2F)
> 5 Labidochromis caeruleus 'Electric Yellow' (M to F ratio ?)
> ...


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

The group of labs are the smallest out of the bunch...the other mbuna are outgrowing them by leaps and bounds. The mbuna were all purchased at the same time and they were all roughly the same size... unfortunately that is not the case now. The lab that is in trouble does not display signs of flashing. All the water params are good (and have always been that way):

Ammonia 0ppm 
Nitrite 0ppm 
Nitrate 0ppm 
pH 8.2
kH 12
GH 14
28 C

The only thing I don't like is the temperature...much rather it be around 26 (damn summer). I am puzzled as to what the stressor could be other than being terrorised by its tank mates which doesn't seem to be the case...the tank is fairly peaceful for mbuna.

Perplexed...thanks for the advice.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I would say it's bloat. Early signs would show the fish trying to eat and spit. Then followed by no eating at all and hiding. Fish belly would not get big until much later in the bloat stage.

Separate your fish in a quarantine tank if you have and get the proper medication that treats parasites and bacteria. Seachem has Metronidazole that is not expensive. I heard Clout is effective too. I would stop feeding during the treatment. Just follow instructsions on med label. Remember to remove carbons in your filter before treatment and no lights.

Good luck and wish your fish safe recovery.

By the way, your tank should have some Nitrate if it's properly cycled... unless you do a lot of water changes.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to use clout as a general treatment. I find metro is the only thing that really works for bloat though. at least for me anyways. but you have to catch it early enough to treat it.

but like suggested above, quarentine and start treatment as soon as you can. the ealrier you catch it the better

*edit* be aware that clout turns your water blue and can permanantly stain silicone! so be sure it's in a quarentene tank you dont mind having some blue silicone in lol


----------

